# Opposing the 'March For England' - Brighton April 27th 2014



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2014)

So, here they come again - http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/ - & it would seem, to the dismay, frustration & anger of some local traders, that the proposed route of the march is exactly the same as last year when the bill topped 750 grand! Fucking unbelievable tbh - http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1105...twt&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2014)

every year they waste everyones money, every year they are opposed en masse by double their numbers. Then the inevitable facebook declarations of 'victory'

why


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

can't they make them walk up and down a more deserted bit like down on the front where the west pier is/was?
not many traders down there
how the fuck does it cost soo much?!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> can't they make them walk up and down a more deserted bit like down on the front where the west pier is/was?
> not many traders down there
> how the fuck does it cost soo much?!



It's a proper piss take. Plod from six forces, including MET riot plod, barricades 3 deep from pier to West street (both sides including tonne bags every five) the walls they use to block side streets, & a huge dollop of overtime for all plod involved.

Fuck 'em off down by the Marina.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah must be a lovely bubble for them
must be able to be done cheaper, 2 lines of walls, few plod on horses and some boot boys 
down the marina as you say or a stretch with hardly anything on it


----------



## likesfish (Mar 4, 2014)

But these brave patriots oppose the giant mega mosque on the old steine the one thats been their since the 19th centuary
 Cretins
 You could buy the wheel of an f35 for that surely a better use of momey than allowing some fat drunks from essex to parade their stupidity


----------



## Spandex (Mar 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> can't they make them walk up and down a more deserted bit like down on the front where the west pier is/was?
> not many traders down there


The bit by the West Pier isn't deserted, but there is loads of building work going on where they're rebuilding the arches along there. Loads of bricks, steel poles and concrete blocks laying around. Sounds _perfect_


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

and the load of water just there too


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2014)

Give 'em 3 revolutions on the Brighton Eye & be done with it.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 4, 2014)

They had those plastic balls you can walk in water down on the seafront so you could put each nazi in one of those and they'd be perfectly safe and could be rolled along the seafront perfectly immune from bricks much cheaper than hundreds of riot police.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2014)

likesfish said:


> They had those plastic balls you can walk in water down on the seafront so you could put each nazi in one of those and they'd be perfectly safe and could be rolled along the seafront perfectly immune from bricks much cheaper than hundreds of riot police.


you could put them in plastic balls like on the prisoner and dump them on the sea and then you could chuck stones on them to burst the balls and dunk them when they were a bit out


----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2014)

Off the end of the pier would be a good destination


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Off the end of the pier would be a good destination


with concrete boots on


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 4, 2014)

You coming down to heckle the cunts next month, pickman's?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> You coming down to heckle the cunts next month, pickman's?


now you mention it i will see if i can


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 4, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> with concrete boots on



could get an arts funding grant when the tide goes out like it's a Stanley Gorman sculpture or something


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2014)

likesfish said:
			
		

> But these brave patriots oppose the giant mega mosque on the old steine the one thats been their since the 19th centuary



And also the Pavilion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2014)

Just realised that was the point you were making.


----------



## cesare (Mar 5, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Just realised that was the point you were making.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 5, 2014)

What's their attraction with Brighton?

The only time they seem to register on my radar is when the counter-demo gets publicised - other than that would anyone notice a couple of dozen disagreeable short-haired, pot-bellied, middle-aged men strolling along the seafront?


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2014)

Fun location for a day on the piss?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

because of the dirty unwashed commie hippy anti fa and uaf controlled hordes that need learning every summah! 
of course


----------



## likesfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Brightons  pretty tolerant but this is taking the  piss first couple of times I think they were ignored in the hope they would go away.
 But they didnt and set out to make sure everyone knew they were coming to teach brighton a lesson.
 Brighton turned up mob handed and the facists spent the day in the pub.
   Its now on the seafront at great expense and trouble.
 Piss off to margate or portsmouth or anywhere else frankly I've seen bigger hen partys frankly amd they dont need a gazillion riot police to protect them you special precious patriot warriors you


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

ah come on now, they "go where they want"


----------



## Onket (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ah come on now, they "go where they want"


This is genuinely hilarious.

"...when fenced in and protected by old bill" is the next line, of course.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:
			
		

> ah come on now, they "go where they want"



I'd love to see them march through South Armagh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 5, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd love to see them march through South Armagh.




on an orange charity walk?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see what would happen if the police said, nah, not protecting you this year, find the way from the station yourselves and good luck


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> on an orange charity walk?


they could all get tanned up in advance for colour conformity!


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2014)

It was much easier in the olden times


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i would LOVE LOVE LOVE to see what would happen if the police said, nah, not protecting you this year, find the way from the station yourselves and good luck


That'd be the best way to put an end to their Right to Roam.


----------



## barney_pig (Mar 5, 2014)

Fash have had a long history in Brighton. There are photos in 43 group of large union movement marches in Brighton in the 1940s, complete with nazi POWs beating a big bass drum!
 The Printers to the nazis throughout the 1960s- 80s antony Hancock was based in Brighton.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 5, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It was much easier in the olden times



That's all little art shops now. Imagine their faces.


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 10, 2014)

March For England 2014 Exposed as violent eejits! 
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/03/10/march-for-eejits-2014/


----------



## TopCat (Mar 12, 2014)

Well it will be nice to have a day out by the seaside.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 4, 2014)

PDF download with info about MfE threats! Read all abaht it! 
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/march-for-england-2014/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2014)

Unconfirmed but from reliable source, Sussex plod have confirmed payment to brighton & hove buses, to bus fash in on the 27th. ffs.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2014)

Wonder if they will put them on the kropotkin bus?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 9, 2014)

so not  only will you lot have the pleasure of some far right wankers on a jolly in your county, you're paying for their transport as well.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> so not  only will you lot have the pleasure of some far right wankers on a jolly in your county, you're paying for their transport as well.


seems to me it's a bit like hunts breeding their own foxes - it's a bit off if you have to ship in the fash so you can have the pleasure of chasing them round the streets.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 9, 2014)

We arnt importing them
 The stupid bastards turn up and sussex police seems to think they have to be allowed to to wander about for an hour annoying everyone and ruining a warm sunday
  Frankly I hope it pisses down on them and the coppers force them to walk the mile and a half in the rain while everyone else is in the pub
   Ignoring them would probably be the best idea


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2014)

FFS, this is my birthday weekend and I've got a hotel booked in Brighton with the GF for the Sunday night, was going to have a nice sun/mon hanging out at the seaside. Tempted to cancel.

There will only be about five of these pricks turning up anyway, right?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> FFS, this is my birthday weekend and I've got a hotel booked in Brighton with the GF for the Sunday night, was going to have a nice sun/mon hanging out at the seaside. Tempted to cancel.
> 
> There will only be about five of these pricks turning up anyway, right?


300-400 plus opposing forces


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Depends which end of the seafront by the pier trouble hove end not so much


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 10, 2014)

Pretty central, seafront hotel. Don't really want a romantic weekend shrouded by steel shutters all over the place or having half the beach out of bounds. I'd happily line the route and shout at the pricks for half an hour, but the missus probably wouldn't find any joy in such a thing. She's not English, so a bit worried about getting grief/abuse on the train on the way down too.

She does like taking pictures so it might be interesting to her from that perspective. I'll take the long lens for my camera, might snap a few of the nutnecks in their pen if the hotel room provides a good vantage point.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Onket (Apr 10, 2014)

I am coming to this if I can get my children's grandparents to look after them for the day. The missus didn't like my suggestion that we should go as a family.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 10, 2014)

Not a child friendly event the fash wont be throwing stuff too tightly penned in by riot police but some idiots dont understand if your at the back of the crowd lobbing stuff  towards the fash probably isnt a good idea
 Plus theres the odd fash and others not involved in the march about the place.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2014)

Brighton & Hove buses have themselves confirmed that they're not providing buses for fash. Yay!

Sussex plod fuck it up, yet again - http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1114...twt&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 11, 2014)

I'd have been OK with them using buses if they then drove them straight off the end of the pier.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 11, 2014)

if anyone is going can they get in touch with us?


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> FFS, this is my birthday weekend and I've got a hotel booked in Brighton with the GF for the Sunday night, was going to have a nice sun/mon hanging out at the seaside. Tempted to cancel. There will only be about five of these pricks turning up anyway, right?



no there will be about 150. they have been making threats and claiming they are disguising themselves as black block (ha!). it is the biggest day in the far right calendar cos its about the only time they come into direct contact with anti-fascists. last year they were found to be lacking their usual aryan super-hero strengths. this is mark mc court who got a proper telling off from 'soft middle class students.'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2014)

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/mrbishie/13796096554/ - great stuff from Brighton anti-fascists & Stopmfe


----------



## krink (Apr 12, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/mrbishie/13796096554/ - great stuff from Brighton anti-fascists & Stopmfe



i get the 'oops you don't have permission' message?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2014)

krink said:


> i get the 'oops you don't have permission' message?



http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/


----------



## krink (Apr 12, 2014)

i like that video, much better than most of recent years!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Online chat (Q&A) with Sussex plod & council starts at half six;

http://www.sussex.police.uk/whats-happening/brighton-protest-web-chat


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/


i know it's stop mfe but i keep reading it as stomp mfe


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Stomp is good


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Superintendent Steve Whitton: "Legislation will be used this year which will mean that people will be required to remove face coverings and this will be enforced."


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Whitton: "Section 60 and 60AA of the Criminal Justice and Public Order Act which gives additional powers to police officers to both search people where appropriate and remove face coverings."

Scanlon: "The march will start further West and wont proceed as far as the Aquarium roundabout this year"

Whitton: "It will go from West Street east and then return, prior to reaching the Aquarium roundabout."


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Whitton: "A Section 14 Notice under the Public Order Act 1986 has been authorised by the Chief Constable which designates an area on the pavement on the south side of Kings Road for the counter protest. This will be clearly identified and publicised both to individuals and groups of protestors and through our websites and social media."


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

On the Verge of the road? 
that'll work!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

marchforengland: "If the parade was not met with violence and missiles would it be right to say it would not be disruptive and costly?"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

"Will you be able to stop masked black clad thugs from collecting stones from the beach and throwing them at marchers?"

Errrr, no


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

this is a good one 



			
				Steve said:
			
		

> When the intention and tactic of a counter protest group is to block or obstruct another protest (peacefully), how do human rights apply to the counter group, i.e. whos freedom of expression takes primacy.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Pepper sprayed & nicked where Sussex filth are involved.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Superintendent Steve Whitton: "Legislation will be used this year which will mean that people will be required to remove face coverings and this will be enforced."


won't apply to masked up thugs in uniform, tho, will it


----------



## likesfish (Apr 17, 2014)

Well as some of the protestors are local and none of the marchers are I go with the locals.
  Next year they should be allowed to march down the undercliff path  virtually nobody bothered and if people want to drop things off the cliffs let them


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> won't apply to masked up thugs in uniform, tho, will it



Interesting to see how they enforce it tbh, fash an all.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 17, 2014)

My ex is planning to take my son to this. 
My son wants to go, tbf.
He's 14.
What d'you reckon? 
(Me, I don't want his age to stop him protesting - but I don't want him caught up in anything violent either - so, potential for that?)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2014)

e2a i don't know about this event as haven't been
hmmm
depends, wrong/right place wrong/right time
was there stuff that kicked off in sidestreets and lanes last year?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 17, 2014)

sheothebudworths They should be fine in the seafront pen, just along from the pier.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh man - that's reassuring, but not, too (I can't depend on him not to get em in the thick of it!)...potentially not safe elsewhere, then?
I will ask him to please install him in the safe place!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh man - that's reassuring, but not, too (I can't depend on him not to get em in the thick of it!)...potentially not safe elsewhere, then?
> I will ask him to please install him in the safe place!


the bar at the grand should do. give him £50 for drinks and leave him there.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 17, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> the bar at the grand should do. give him £50 for drinks and leave him there.



Cheers for that


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 17, 2014)

sheothebudworths said:


> My ex is planning to take my son to this.
> My son wants to go, tbf.
> He's 14.
> What d'you reckon?
> (Me, I don't want his age to stop him protesting - but I don't want him caught up in anything violent either - so, potential for that?)


Fair play to yer young fella, his auld lad and you...Im sure he's bold enough to know what he's comfortable with and what he's not, and sure if he's with his aul' boy Im sure he will have enough sense to take him away if it gets too much.

The youngest AFAIK international brigade volunteer was Tommy Wood, who aged 16 was active in B-company, 2nd battalion Dublin IRA, he snuck off to Spain and left the following message for his folks..



> I am very sorry for not telling you where I was going. I am going to Spain to fight with the International Column. Please forgive me for not letting you know. I got my wages in the Gas. Co. alright. I left a message to be delivered on Sunday. We are going out to fight for the working class. It is not a religious war, that is all propaganda. God Bless you.



Be proud of yer boy! at least ya know where he will be


----------



## likesfish (Apr 18, 2014)

Its not going to be much of a riot the fash are penned behind half the uks police force and theres less than 200 of them.
	The march is going to be even shorter this year and wont be allowed as far as the sea life centre so hopefully the popular bit of the seafront can remain open.


----------



## spliff (Apr 18, 2014)

I shouldn't worry too much sheothebudworths I went with my son to J18, N30 and Mayday Parliament Square when he was 13/14.
If anything he helped stopping us getting kettled, I could turn from a troublemaking anarchist into a concerned parent on a day out caught up in events I know nothing about.
The police lines would open to let us through. Gripping his hand tightly added to the image. 
I considered it part of his education and he enjoyed himself immensely.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 18, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Wonder if they will put them on the kropotkin bus?


maybe the max miller one would be more suitable, ie, unfunny, tedious and dead.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Stomp is good



Stomp MfE 2014 seems very appropriate.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 21, 2014)

Latest 'Malatesta' on March For England 2014!
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/04/13/stop-mfe-2014/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2014)

Clock Tower, Brighton;


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 21, 2014)

http://meemsy.com/v/8740


----------



## treelover (Apr 21, 2014)

Join up, join up for the annual 'laugh at the proles' day...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Join up, join up for the annual 'laugh at the proles' day...



What?


----------



## likesfish (Apr 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Join up, join up for the annual 'laugh at the proles' day...


Wtf

The march for england are a miniscule bunch of racist idiot thugs unless your claiming every white working class man is a racist thug with the iq of a gnat these "heros" thought the brighton pavillion was a mosque You really really need to think about what your saying


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What?


he is a cock and you can't question him
i mean why oh WHY aren't YOU posting the threads they WANT but are too SCARED to post themselves! eh?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2014)

treelover said:


> Join up, join up for the annual 'laugh at the proles' day...


Pissed I suspect.


----------



## HST (Apr 22, 2014)

Is there a bustcard for this or do we just rely on the London firms? I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if I've missed it.
I think I'm up for a trip to the seaside.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2014)

HST said:


> Is there a bustcard for this or do we just rely on the London firms? I haven't read the whole thread so apologies if I've missed it.
> I think I'm up for a trip to the seaside.





> For any first time antifascists – stay aware, stick with your group, try to get a bust card with legal info on, and write a solicitors number on your arm. maybe have a look atGreen and Black Cross.


http://antifascistnetwork.wordpress.com/2013/04/20/this-is-not-england-this-is-brighton/


----------



## HST (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2014)

Can someone stick a link up to all the pics of the opposition that were posted after last year please?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 24, 2014)

It seems there are no direct trains to Brighton on Sunday. Pickman's model we need to agree a plan B.


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

There is a cheap coach from South London.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 24, 2014)

I think National Express might get less attention from plod though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I think National Express might get less attention from plod though.


it won't now it's been on urban!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 24, 2014)

Maybe I'll walk.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 24, 2014)

Are you coming over Onket ?


----------



## iona (Apr 24, 2014)

I have next to no experience of going on demos and that, but Brighton's not too far away from me and I do enjoy shouting abuse at people..


----------



## Onket (Apr 24, 2014)

I've got to admit Mr.Bishie, I'm not 100% certain yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> I've got to admit Mr.Bishie, I'm not 100% certain yet.


how d'you feel now you've slept on it?


----------



## Onket (Apr 25, 2014)

The same.

You going, Pickman's model?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

Onket said:


> The same.
> 
> You going, Pickman's model?


it's possible i may take tea at the grand


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 25, 2014)

there's a few of us going now off here so if anyone is going on their todd, PM me.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

iona said:


> I have next to no experience of going on demos and that, but Brighton's not too far away from me and I do enjoy shouting abuse at people..


You will get plenty of opportunity to shout abuse.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 25, 2014)

iona said:


> I have next to no experience of going on demos and that, but Brighton's not too far away from me and I do enjoy shouting abuse at people..


 
You should be saving up bags of your own faeces to fling too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

sim667 said:


> You should be saving up bags of your own faeces to fling too.


brown is after all the nazi colour


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

sim667 said:


> You should be saving up bags of your own faeces to fling too.


Put them in a jar with some urine and added sugar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Put them in a jar with some urine and added sugar.


i'm not going to peek into your larder


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2014)

The Kings Road (seafront) has been closed west bound due to subsidence earlier today. Shame that didn't happen on Sunday, & the hole that appeared consumed fash


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The Kings Road (seafront) has been closed west bound due to subsidence earlier today. Shame that didn't happen on Sunday, & the hole that appeared consumed fash


it would be like something out of welsh folklore


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2014)

National Express website fucked, will try the National Front.

Is NE the only option?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Fingers said:


> National Express website fucked, will try the National Front.
> 
> Is NE the only option?


There are spaces on a SLAF organised coach.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Fingers said:


> National Express website fucked, will try the National Front.
> 
> Is NE the only option?


Ring them up for better service.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2014)

TopCat said:


> There are spaces on a SLAF organised coach.



Thanks fella, for various reasons I need to travel off radar but I may give you a shout about it.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Fingers said:


> Thanks fella, for various reasons I need to travel off radar but I may give you a shout about it.


I'm not going on it! But there are spaces. See you on Sunday.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2014)

Brighton Argus saying that march route may change due to damaged road. Sussex plod to release info later today/tomorrow. Could be interesting if it does change!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 25, 2014)

I would hope Sussex Police's plan 'B' would be to pen them in the dog stadium for a couple of hours then hoof them out of the city.  That is my preferred plan 'A' actually.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Brighton Argus saying that march route may change due to damaged road. Sussex plod to release info later today/tomorrow. Could be interesting if it does change!


A change at the last minute is going to present logistical issues for the police.  How big is the hole? Have you seen it?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Looking at the Argus, this is not going to be fixed for Sunday. 

What alternatives are there that could realistically be utilised?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2014)

No idea. Maderia Drive is a no no as there's a vintage car rally planned. Would plod cancel it?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

It seems that the partial road closures on Kings Road are causing a lot of congestion.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea. Maderia Drive is a no no as there's a vintage car rally planned. Would plod cancel it?


I doubt they would cancel the march, it's too close to the day, the likely result would be the MFE goons just turn up anyway and go drinking all day. This would be a nightmare for the police. How would they protect the MFE lot if they were dispersed around the city?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 25, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea. Maderia Drive is a no no as there's a vintage car rally planned. Would plod cancel it?


vintage car people can get violent and wld be armed with starting handles so it's unlikely the plod wld want to provoke them


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2014)

How will this affect the Section 14 notices that Sussex Plod have apparently put in place? Can they amend them before Sunday anyone?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2014)

No great change to route, just shorter lol & all sections imposed remain in place;

http://www.sussex.police.uk/whats-h...day?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2014)

Banksy's balloon girl distributes stopmfe leaflets


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 26, 2014)

Lots of anti-fascist banners appearing around town 

For those on Twitter, hashtags for tomorrow are #stopfme #notwelcomehere


----------



## everything2go (Apr 26, 2014)

Unfortunately I'm gonna be by myself, I've noted Malatesta's post and have PMed. Just wanted a bit of advice as to where people think it's best to get off the bus, I have the option of Old Steine or Churchill Square. I don't want to wander around on my todd looking like an obvious anti for too long. I reckon the traffic could be awful though so it could takes ages to get to Churchill Square or even be rerouted, but then walking along the sea front from old steine/aquarium could lead me into the police pen? Just wondered if people are planning on heading for the StopMFE meetup at the bottom of West Street and if so what's the best way to get there? Thanks all.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 26, 2014)

everything2go said:


> Just wondered if people are planning on heading for the StopMFE meetup at the bottom of West Street and if so what's the best way to get there? Thanks all.



Get off at Churchill Sq, walk down the hill (North Street 50 yards) to the clock tower & turn right into West Street 

e2a: To anyone: If you're  your own, go to West Street.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 26, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lots of anti-fascist banners appearing around town
> 
> For those on Twitter, hashtags for tomorrow are #stopfme #notwelcomehere


cld you add #stompmfe and #stompfe?


----------



## iona (Apr 27, 2014)

I am definitely coming tomorrow.  The bus that's due at Churchill Square just before 11 if it doesn't get stuck in traffic should be alright timing-wise, shouldn't it? I did just PM malatesta, but it's maybe a bit late now and I won't be able to check PMs after 9 tomorrow because my phone doesn't do the internet.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 27, 2014)

The fash seem to be using different tactics this year



> ''This years advice if arriving in small groups or travelling by train is to dress all in black, with a black hoody. If going on the march put flags away in a rucksack. Every year what happens is that small groups arriving dressed in Casual gear, who are easy to spot, find themselves surrounded by screaming Commies in numbers, and police stand by while they are attacked. If you walk off the train all dressed in black with hood up, nobody will know you are not lefties and police and Commies wont know who you are. If you are known, cover your face with a scarf, you will pass for Antifa easily. Police rigorously enforce Section 60a, which requires you to remove face coverings, but only on patriots, never on Antifa''



http://casualsunited.wordpress.com/2014/03/28/brighton-mfe-dress-code-advice-edl-evf-sea/


----------



## raknor (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately looks like I'll be travelling down on my own now

Hope to see some of you later


----------



## bignose1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No idea. Maderia Drive is a no no as there's a vintage car rally planned. Would plod cancel it?


That'd be a classic ruse


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Pissing down in Brighton atm!


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 27, 2014)

Going to be pissing down till late afternoon too.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710


----------



## Onket (Apr 27, 2014)

Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Mation (Apr 27, 2014)

Yep, what Onket said. Very sorry not to be able to make it - hurt my foot yesterday and I wouldn't be able to spend the day on my feet.


----------



## yardbird (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm going to try to come down - I bet the OB will say my crutches are offensive weapons. (They are  )


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Having a well deserved pint with TopCat Pickman's model Chemical needs iona & raknor


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 27, 2014)

The sun came out as soon as they left!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

Any pics?!


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2014)

I had fun there last year and they all loved me too!











http://www.urban75.org/blog/heavily...pletely-outnumbered-by-counter-demonstrators/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Any pics?!



Will upload when I get in, if I don't fall asleep!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2014)

some difficult to navigate ones on argus site
http://www.theargus.co.uk/photos/2014/march_for_england/view/gallery_402000.March_for_England_2014/


----------



## krink (Apr 27, 2014)

some prick fell over grazed his leg and said antifa stabbed him lol


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2014)

Twitter said the fash smashed up a pub and put a window through at infinity foods - looks like just a small one in the door at IF, boarded up & shop still open when I passed it. No idea about the pub (Dorset Arms?)

Dead nice evening here now, wind's dropped, sun is out and there's not so much of a bad smell about the place.

If anyone's got a wood burner there's loads of abandoned swoppie placards on the front, stakes from those would keep you going for a few weeks.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> Twitter said the fash smashed up a pub and put a window through at infinity foods - looks like just a small one in the door at IF, boarded up & shop still open when I passed it. No idea about the pub (Dorset Arms?)



Yep Dorset got smashed up during a skirmish.

A few photos - https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157644355244891/


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 27, 2014)

Police approaching to clear the way to the station for the mfe.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 27, 2014)

This just popped up on my FB feeds, the Dorchester, is that in Brighton?

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152410489001882&id=695821881


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2014)

Knackered now


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 27, 2014)

sim667 said:


> This just popped up on my FB feeds, the Dorchester, is that in Brighton?
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10152410489001882&id=695821881



Comes up as "page not found" for me.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Knackered now



How did it go for you all down there, TC?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Knackered now



Tell me about it


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 27, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Knackered now



now I have vision of you chasing after some far right filth waving a big stick, then stopping to cough up loads of phlegm 'I'll fuckin..cough..I'll fuckin...' 

while portly gentleman of the right waddle away in slow motion towards a coach home 

hope the seaside was nice though. Cone of chips? I always get a cone of chips at the seaside. The grit adds flavour


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2014)

How was it then folks?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

machine cat said:


> How was it then folks?



Tiny turnout of fash, maybe 70 tops? & a fuckin' massive turnout of anti-fascist


----------



## TopCat (Apr 27, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> How did it go for you all down there, TC?


 No fighting. Fash were pants.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/65365631@N04/14013965416/in/set-72157644355580832/
Solidarity from Cardiff earlier where no fash turned up
pic by Nigel Pugh


----------



## machine cat (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Tiny turnout of fash, maybe 70 tops? & a fuckin' massive turnout of anti-fascist



70? 

How many do you reckon on the counter?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2014)

knackered... good to see some auld friends and make some new ones and pleased i still have the ability to attract attention of the evidence gatherers


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Argus saying 100 fash, though they do over egg it. 27 arrests.

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1117...twt&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Bit of Youtube from today's proceedings


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

Some fantastic photos from Joel G today, as per usual

http://londonnewspictures.photoshelter.com/gallery/2014-04-27-MFE-Brighton-JGO/G0000dHHW5lQ85as/


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Apr 27, 2014)

Good day out. Pathetic turnout by MFE, both in terms of quantity and quality; less than a 100 mostly too old and fat to do anything other than waddle along behind the police cordon. Great show by the antis in terms of numbers. Hard to be really effective due the the very large numbers of police present around the town; I saw vans and officers from Sussex, Surrey, Kent the Met and City...other people mentioned Hampshire as well. Was talking to Bill the ex-mayor and he said a conservative estimate of the cost was £500,000; given the numbers and range of forces involved (plus stuff like the gates to close roads to the seafront) the final bill cold well be much higher. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

I suspect the bill won't be far off the 750 grand again, same as last year - Hampshire & Thames Valley to add to that plod list.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 27, 2014)

Just got in. 

Our train got stopped at Gatwick. Everyone got off the train and a small group of fash were being question by armed airport police. Wandered on and a small group of young women we making a statement to the plod. 

Cunts.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bit of Youtube from today's proceedings



What's with the ‘PUMA’ white tabards that several of the sergeants can be seen wearing in that video?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's with the ‘PUMA’ white tabards that several of the sergeants can be seen wearing in that video?



City of London/MET Plod team I think mate.

e2a: I also spotted some purple plod licensing tabards today too. Pub crawl plod.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 27, 2014)

Met and city cops to add to the overtime bill.


----------



## gawkrodger (Apr 27, 2014)

That Guernica banner is possibly the best political banner I have ever seen

There's some footage of the skirmish outside the Dorset on the Argus website which all seems a bit handbags at dawn, but as I wasn't there, can't really comment


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2014)

gawkrodger said:


> That Guernica banner is possibly the best political banner I have ever seen



Hand stitched. A work of art


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2014)

Was it Stephanie Franks (Sussex Police PLO) that got done over, or was it a grockle cop?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 27, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's with the ‘PUMA’ white tabards that several of the sergeants can be seen wearing in that video?


police unit mutual aid.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 27, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> police unit mutual aid.


Cheers!


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 27, 2014)

A lot of businesses had security guards outside (nightclub bouncer style), including the hotel I'm staying at - not sure if these were funded by the businesses themselves or if the council paid for them - all had similar outfits, possibly the same company.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 28, 2014)

latest 'Malatesta.' 
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/marching-up-down-again-mfe-2014/


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 28, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> latest 'Malatesta.'
> http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/marching-up-down-again-mfe-2014/


Unpleasant line in homophobia this time. I really can wait to see what you'll come up with next.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh dear Mal you are being told off.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Comes up as "page not found" for me.



Damn, may well have been removed.

Its from inside a pub, lots of edl types having a pint outside, all of a sudden stuff starts flying at them, then they retaliate….. people in all black, hoods up faces covered.

Basically its stuff getting thrown back and forth, pints, tables, chairs etc. It looks like one of them gets hit in the ankle, probably where that gash pictured above comes from I'm guessing.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 28, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Damn, may well have been removed.
> 
> Its from inside a pub, lots of edl types having a pint outside, all of a sudden stuff starts flying at them, then they retaliate….. people in all black, hoods up faces covered.
> 
> Basically its stuff getting thrown back and forth, pints, tables, chairs etc. It looks like one of them gets hit in the ankle, probably where that gash pictured above comes from I'm guessing.



Ah, right - thanks for letting me know about that.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 28, 2014)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/video/3513573417001/?ref=vidshare


----------



## Onket (Apr 28, 2014)

TopCat said:


> http://www.theargus.co.uk/video/3513573417001/?ref=vidshare





> We cannot find the page you were looking for  The page may have been moved, updated or deleted. Try using our Site Map to find what you are looking for. Or you may have typed the web address incorrectly. Please check the address and spelling.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## tony.c (Apr 28, 2014)

TopCat said:


> http://www.theargus.co.uk/video/3513573417001/?ref=vidshare


 
The video link doesn't work but there is a report in the Brighton Argus here:
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/11175736.Violent_clashes_as_March_for_England_returns_to_Brighton/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2014)

the police looked to do nothing to the mfe lot in that vid!
e2a in post 187


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> latest 'Malatesta.'
> http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/04/28/marching-up-down-again-mfe-2014/


do women count as family and not activists in their own right then?


----------



## winjer (Apr 28, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> What's with the ‘PUMA’ white tabards that several of the sergeants can be seen wearing in that video?


All the non-Sussex police units were allocated a PUMA callsign, e.g. Inspector PUMA21, Sergeants PUMA21A/B/C, 6xConstables P21A/B/C, some (maybe all) forces had the numbers on the constables backs too, inspectors had red.

Some were mixes of different forces, e.g. two serials of City(A/B) with one of Met(C), even saw one lot of Kent plod who'd been lent a Met van to move in convoy with two Met serials.

It may stand for Police (support) Unit Mutual Aid, although no explicit refs found so far.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 28, 2014)

sunny jim said:


>





Some very posh accents on that vid!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2014)

the staff?


----------



## sim667 (Apr 28, 2014)

Blagsta said:


> Some very posh accents on that vid!



It is brighton darling.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 28, 2014)

winjer said:


> All the non-Sussex police units were allocated a PUMA callsign, e.g. Inspector PUMA21, Sergeants PUMA21A/B/C, 6xConstables P21A/B/C, some (maybe all) forces had the numbers on the constables backs too, inspectors had red.
> 
> Some were mixes of different forces, e.g. two serials of City(A/B) with one of Met(C), even saw one lot of Kent plod who'd been lent a Met van to move in convoy with two Met serials.
> 
> It may stand for Police (support) Unit Mutual Aid, although no explicit refs found so far.



They do love their bureaucratese (and fluoro tabards)  So is this likely to be in addition to MAST, or supplanting it?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 28, 2014)

I like the idea of them calling themselves 'pumas' to reflect the nature of their job, which in this case is basically to act as a sort of self-propelled bollard.

The ones on permanent paid sick leave with stubbed toes and hurt feelings probably go by the callsign 'wolf' or 'annihilator' or something


----------



## krink (Apr 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> the police looked to do nothing to the mfe lot in that vid!
> e2a in post 187



have a look for the vid from the opposite angle, cops may as well have worn edl tops. even let the mfe lot walk away afterwards. shocking.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 28, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Oh dear Mal you are being told off.



yes, when i am not busy apparently crossing picket lines, i misused the word 'camply' to describe a rather humourously unmacho gesture and it now means i hate gay people. sorry we didnt manage to meet on the day!


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> do women count as family and not activists in their own right then?



i think the point is that they claimed to be a 'family day out' yet it was just 70 blokes drinking. we only saw 2 MFE women both of em known racists. the MFE idea of family is remarkably heterosexual.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 28, 2014)

this is good footage. especially around 1 minute in. the fash look a bit rubbish. 
http://twitpic.com/e2cawe


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 28, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> yes, when i am not busy apparently crossing picket lines, i misused the word 'camply' to describe a rather humourously unmacho gesture and it now means i hate gay people. sorry we didnt manage to meet on the day!


No comment on your use of mental illness as a insult?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> No comment on your use of mental illness as a insult?


I don't see one. Interesting that it's a "big issue".


----------



## winjer (Apr 29, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> They do love their bureaucratese (and fluoro tabards)  So is this likely to be in addition to MAST, or supplanting it?


Extension of MAST, I guess, possibly connected to the Nahmaste Post-Olympics Central Centre.

I suppose one thing it does is let the local commander not have to worry about which force is providing what, since in theory any PSU could switch with another just by getting the tabards.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 29, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I don't see one. Interesting that it's a "big issue".



I'm guessing imbecile is the offending word.


----------



## likesfish (Apr 29, 2014)

Nobody uses that word to describe some one with mental illness these days 
Barney but just for you
http://www.doesnotplaywellwithothers.com/comics/2014/pwc-229
Enjoy


----------



## iona (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks for letting me tag along, that was a good day out and it was nice to meet you all  Sorry if I was a bit brain-dead, I hadn't slept since Friday night.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 29, 2014)

good to meet you too. will let you know when other stuff is happening.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Nobody uses that word to describe some one with mental illness these days
> Barney but just for you
> http://www.doesnotplaywellwithothers.com/comics/2014/pwc-229
> Enjoy


maletesta posts his content free vanity links on other threads as well as this one. try the last page or so of the bnp thread.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 29, 2014)

Well done for all who got down there. Seems like even more of a fail for the fash than last year.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 29, 2014)

winjer said:


> Extension of MAST, I guess, possibly connected to the Nahmaste Post-Olympics Central Centre.
> 
> I suppose one thing it does is let the local commander not have to worry about which force is providing what, since in theory any PSU could switch with another just by getting the tabards.


i'm surprised it's taken them so long to getting round to it, i thought something like this would have come out of the policing of the miners.


----------



## raknor (Apr 29, 2014)

A bit late I know but it was great to catch up with Mal & Mr.Bishie  and also to meet new faces from here, Hi TopCat, Pickman's Iona & Chemical Needs hope to see again on the streets


----------



## raknor (Apr 29, 2014)

A bit late I know but it was great to catch up with malatesta32 & mr-bishie and also to meet new faces from here, Hi topcat, pickmans-model iona & chemical-needs hope to see again on the streets


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> maletesta posts his content free vanity links on other threads as well as this one. try the last page or so of the bnp thread.


Did you bother to come down on the day?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

I didn't go to Brighton Why do you ask?


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> I didn't go to Brighton Why do you ask?


why did you not come? Too busy cunting off those who did? Prick.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

TopCat said:


> why did you not come? Too busy cunting off those who did? Prick.


Does having the money to able afford to and ability to travel half way across the country on a Sunday, arrange child care, rearrange work mean that you are immune from criticism?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 29, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> barney, you are mentally ill.



This was the post mal made a right prick of himself with. His apologists are the real cunts.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2014)

Happy to be a cunt in your eyes then.:-D


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 29, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Happy to be a cunt in your eyes then.:-D


i dont think you are a cunt. i think you are defending someone you are seeing being attacked. but i think you are a bit wrong how you are doing it and  also in who you are defending.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 29, 2014)

Fair dos


----------



## iona (Apr 30, 2014)

MFE lot were just finishing their silly walk when this guy popped out of one of the top flats along the seafront and started heckling them with a trombone  (yes, it's a shit photo, sorry)


----------



## likesfish (Apr 30, 2014)

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1117...r_England_as_it_is_not_violent_enough/?ref=mr
Apprantly it cant be banned as not violent enough might just fade away the far right in the uk are rapidly disappearing under the rock from whence they came.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 30, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Unpleasant line in homophobia this time.


 


barney_pig said:


> No comment on your use of mental illness as a insult?


 
My God but this kind of droning is tedious, self-righteous and hypocritical.


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 30, 2014)

fuck off dwyer


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 30, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> fuck off dwyer


 
Sexist.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 30, 2014)

iona said:


> MFE lot were just finishing their silly walk when this guy popped out of one of the top flats along the seafront and started heckling them with a trombone  (yes, it's a shit photo, sorry)


 
They should have been played out by the benny hill song.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 30, 2014)

Next year have a band the whole length of the procession playing that, or maybe loudspeakers blaring out a bit of Bhangra in time with their goosestepping.


----------



## malatesta32 (May 1, 2014)

latest 'Malatesta' calls for Anti-Fascist Day!
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/m-f-off/


----------



## Pickman's model (May 1, 2014)

malatesta32 said:


> latest 'Malatesta' calls for Anti-Fascist Day!
> http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/05/01/m-f-off/


just the one?


----------



## malatesta32 (May 2, 2014)

ha ha! yeah. good idea tho.


----------



## Thunderfist (May 4, 2014)

SchNEWS on the March for England

Before : http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/This-town-aint-big-enough-for-the-both-of-us.../

After : http://www.schnews.org.uk/stories/It-Rained-on-their-Parade/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 17, 2014)

MFE have cancelled their annual jaunt to Brighton next April, & are heading to a seaside town up North instead.

http://stopmfe.wordpress.com/2014/09/17/march-for-england-to-leave-brighton-alone/


----------



## likesfish (Sep 17, 2014)

Hopefully they never come back and quitely fade away


----------



## Enviro (Sep 17, 2014)

Though one of the commenters on the Argus website says that there will be MFE types waving flags etc. in Brighton "without a police cordon"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 17, 2014)

Enviro said:


> Though one of the commenters on the Argus website says that there will be MFE types waving flags etc. in Brighton "without a police cordon"



Brave. Bring it on.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 17, 2014)

Evening Anus article implying March For England may not be marching in Brighton on St. Georges Day!
http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/11478369.March_For_England_cancel_Brighton_event/?ref=mr


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 17, 2014)

Yes, that is correct from the local Anus. Good job local anti fascists are on the ball or the Anus would have fuck all to fill their rag with.


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bye Bye! We had so much fun whilst it lasted! The 'history' of MFE:
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/09/18/mfe-rip/
This is the one with pics:
http://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2014/09/18/mfe-memories/


----------



## malatesta32 (Sep 18, 2014)

Enviro said:


> Though one of the commenters on the Argus website says that there will be MFE types waving flags etc. in Brighton "without a police cordon"



they could only march in brighton with a police cordon. plod were not there protecting anti-fascists. fantasy fascism. and they were found wanting on several occasions. when they turned up.


----------



## likesfish (Sep 20, 2014)

Was that the day whwn they bravely wandered about for a bit in small groups and then went to the pub?
   Mostly assumed to be a bunch of gay mates out for the day because skinheads bomber jackets and tight jeans and no women about in brighton means gay
   Not that anyone cares in brighton but the facists probably didnt appeciate it


----------



## cantsin (Sep 22, 2014)

(nice idea, but at risk of sounding pedantic,  as very few indentifiable 'skinheads ' ( ie : bombers/tight jeans as opposed to old bald ex casuals ) in far right circles in the last 20 yrs, doesn't really work)


----------



## winjer (Mar 19, 2015)

winjer said:


> All the non-Sussex police units were allocated a PUMA callsign


At the Olympics, and at least until the Tower Hamlets EDL march in September 2013, these were called Panther units, so they may be working their way through all the cats.

http://content.met.police.uk/News/B...g-6th-August-2012/1400010595824/1257246745756


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2015)

From 'Stop the March for England' on fb;

"Looks like ‪#‎MarchForEngland‬ in Blackpool was a bit of a failure for the far right and was successfully opposed by antifascists. More info soon and in the meantime we present you with a nice picture of a "patriot on a family day out" today. Not racist, honest."


----------



## Thunderfist (Apr 25, 2015)

Did you head up there?


----------



## Corax (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm going to March For Belgium.


----------



## Corax (Apr 25, 2015)

Or maybe Lesotho. I always feel a bit sorry for them for some reason.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 25, 2015)

Thunderfist said:


> Did you head up there?



I did a year in Weeton barracks & spent every weekend (near enuff) in Blackpool. Never again!


----------



## Thunderfist (Apr 25, 2015)

Fair enough! Be good to read an eyewitness report. There's this I found


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow, even RT can't manage to make that look dramatic


----------



## october_lost (Apr 25, 2015)

Do we know about the arrests?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 25, 2015)

_Misanthropic Division... _

what else were they expecting?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 26, 2015)

winjer said:


> they may be working their way through all the cats



Presumably chosen because in their statements they're always lion through their teeth


----------



## likesfish (Apr 26, 2015)

god that was pathetic and Blackpool looks grim in april
   even the police couldn't be tempted with overtime and a night out in blackpool.

March for  england first they got into the queue for the chippy and I had to wait a bit .
We dont do out and out facism in the uk although are political partys are quite capable of  being nasty without the tappings.


----------



## dylanredefined (Apr 26, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> From 'Stop the March for England' on fb;
> 
> "Looks like ‪#‎MarchForEngland‬ in Blackpool was a bit of a failure for the far right and was successfully opposed by antifascists. More info soon and in the meantime we present you with a nice picture of a "patriot on a family day out" today. Not racist, honest."


   Anyone work out how a fascist salute = Patriotism considering opposing Hitler and killing people who made that salute is kind of glorified in this country?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2015)

I was there.  Started off outside the pen but after a stand off with some of the fash who you see arrested I got pushed into it by a copper.  As a result the only fash I saw were the little groups who came up to taunt or have a go at us (they were at the south shore, we were further up).  Newspaper report said they had 100, we had maybe 80.  What was really shocking was the labour and union movement in Blackpool/Lancs seem to have done absolutely nothing to organise any kind of counter demo.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2015)

dylanredefined said:


> Anyone work out how a fascist salute = Patriotism considering opposing Hitler and killing people who made that salute is kind of glorified in this country?


if you do let us know!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2015)

october_lost said:


> Do we know about the arrests?


27, but don't know the breakdown.


----------



## jimmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> 27, but don't know the breakdown.


That was from Brighton last year, this time it was 5, all fash. A group of fash also turned over a small group of anti-fascists on their way to the demo. Sounds like they were from National Action/Misanthropic Division/Pie & Mash Squad.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2015)

jimmer said:


> That was from Brighton last year, this time it was 5, all fash. A group of fash also turned over a small group of anti-fascists on their way to the demo. Sounds like they were from National Action/Misanthropic Division/Pie & Mash Squad.


Nah, 27 was yesterday:
http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/news/local/arrests-made-during-protest-march-1-7229100

Edit: oh, no you're right, now I've read it properly!


----------



## jimmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Wilf said:


> Nah, 27 was yesterday:
> http://www.blackpoolgazette.co.uk/news/local/arrests-made-during-protest-march-1-7229100


It reads like that, but it's linked to the previous paragraph:


> An event organised by nationalist campaign group March for England last year saw shops close amid clashes with groups opposed to the event in Brighton.
> 
> There were 27 arrests and business chiefs estimated they lost thousands of pounds in trade by closing down.


See this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-27178145


----------



## Wilf (Apr 26, 2015)

Aye, I got there in the end. In my defence, I am _very_ hungover.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 27, 2015)

latest 'Malatesta': https://malatesta32.wordpress.com/2015/04/27/march-for-england-blackpool-2015/


----------



## Thunderfist (Apr 27, 2015)

Is your whole book written like this? 

"Crivvens and help maboab, Chief Cockwomble Adolf found himself stuck in the bunker again this weekend as the pitiful remnants of the Third Reich staggered drunkenly up Unter des Lindens under heavy manners from Russian antifa. Meanwhile Uncle Heinrich sat in his caravan eating pickled onion monster munch and watching re-runs of Triumph of the Will - the fuckspangle." copyright Malatesta2015


----------



## cesare (Apr 27, 2015)

Thunderfist said:


> Is your whole book written like this?
> 
> "Crivvens and help maboab, Chief Cockwomble Adolf found himself stuck in the bunker again this weekend as the pitiful remnants of the Third Reich staggered drunkenly up Unter des Lindens under heavy manners from Russian antifa. Meanwhile Uncle Heinrich sat in his caravan eating pickled onion monster munch and watching re-runs of Triumph of the Will - the fuckspangle." copyright Malatesta2015


If it is, I want to buy it.


----------



## malatesta32 (Apr 27, 2015)

Brilliant Thunderfist! maybe we can collaborate on vol 2 in this style!
edit: 'staggered drunkenly up Unter des Lindens under heavy manners.'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 27, 2015)

https://brightonantifascists.wordpress.com/2015/04/27/march-to-nowhere/


----------



## winjer (Apr 2, 2016)

winjer said:


> At the Olympics, and at least until the Tower Hamlets EDL march in September 2013, these were called Panther units, so they may be working their way through all the cats.
> 
> Borough Commander's blog 6th August 2012 - Metropolitan Police Service



Back to Panther units in Dover today:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CfCfUC2WwAAAa0N.jpg:large

Is there a secret police big-cat hierarchy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 2, 2016)

winjer said:


> Back to Panther units in Dover today:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CfCfUC2WwAAAa0N.jpg:large
> 
> Is there a secret police big-cat hierarchy?


where are the big game hunters?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2016)

winjer said:


> Back to Panther units in Dover today:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CfCfUC2WwAAAa0N.jpg:large



Always wondered what Wilfred from the _Bash Street Kids_ ended up doing after he left school


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 2, 2016)

Corax said:


> I'm going to March For Belgium.


Mussel merry


----------



## likesfish (Apr 2, 2016)

winjer said:


> Back to Panther units in Dover today:
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CfCfUC2WwAAAa0N.jpg:large
> 
> Is there a secret police big-cat hierarchy?


  its probably plod fashion they like to call their mini buses  personnel carriers which was amusing when working with the army as we think that means a big armoured  tracked thing rather than a mini bus


----------



## Red Sky (Apr 24, 2016)

Brighton Argus yesterday lamenting the fact that no-one got sent down for fighting at MfE. Important to bear in mind that these were mixed trials of nationalists and anti fascists.


Violent brawlers who brought city to a standstill let off with suspended sentences

The comments section is well up to it's usual standard.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 25, 2016)

As long as our lot are free I don't care. We can always get those cunts later. Especially as it's childs play to find their addresses from the court reports. Hilarious even to filter the EDL merchandise buyers leaked list for businesses that are near the fucksrs and order loads of shit from one cunt to another!


----------

